# how do i monitor my driver?



## yehudaaa (Dec 7, 2015)

i have a new driver to drive my car, and now i dont drive my own car using uber anymore. but how can i monitor my driver from my home? how can i be sure my driver doesnt take away my car and run away after that? do i need somekind like 2 smartphone? and how do i connect it to each other so i can monitor my driver?


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

The best way is to send your wife on all the calls and have her report back. Hope this helps!


----------



## yehudaaa (Dec 7, 2015)

SafeT said:


> The best way is to send your wife on all the calls and have her report back. Hope this helps!


any other suggestion? i dont have wife yet. hahaha


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

If you think the driver will steal your car then you have the wrong driver.


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

You can install a GPS tracking device on the vehicle.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

SafeT said:


> The best way is to send your wife on all the calls and have her report back. Hope this helps!


Bingo !!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Request a bond in the amount of vehicle value 
Run a credit check 
Run a background check 
Withhold pay 

Or in case it's just a buddy lending a car in exchange for a few bucks 
Don't worry about it 
He'll probably go broke soon enough


----------



## mhhickma (Aug 2, 2015)

Worried it will get stolen=Dumb idea in the 1st place.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Have his Uber payments go to your account and send him the pay minus your fee for him using your car. I'd think a 25% cut of his payment is fair, it's your car. He's responsible for gas, you are for maintenance and you need to make a profit


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> Have his Uber payments go to your account and send him the pay minus your fee for him using your car. I'd think a 25% cut of his payment is fair, it's your car. He's responsible for gas, you are for maintenance and you need to make a profit


LMAO!!


----------



## ladriversteve (Dec 31, 2015)

AT&T has telematics (GPS Tracking) options available.


----------



## JohnLange123 (Feb 2, 2016)

You should consider a dash cam to monitor your driver, I've been using Furious S8, is a 8 camera dash cam capable of recording surrounding of exterior and interior with sound, can also install GPS module to see where your driver been to. The 128 GB card can record up to 37 hours of info. You can search for Furious S8 - FURIOUS SURVEILLANCE FROM 8 ANGLES AT A TIME via you tube to see it in action.


----------



## JohnLange123 (Feb 2, 2016)

The playback software also tracks from A to B showing it on a google map, so you know exactly where your driver have been. In addition, you can have a camera setup in the interior as well to capture whats going on.


----------

